# Post Workout Protein?



## rottsnhell (Apr 14, 2009)

Need some ideals on a good, reasonably priced after workout protein drink. Lately I've been usin Natures Best Isopure and throw in some glutamine and bcaas with a scoop of carb powder. I know theres some good drinks out there just for post workout but theres so many companys I never heard of and i havent been keeping up with the supplement market. Would like to hear what some of you other guys use. Thanx...rot


----------



## ASHOP (May 3, 2009)

rottsnhell said:


> Need some ideals on a good, reasonably priced after workout protein drink. Lately I've been usin Natures Best Isopure and throw in some glutamine and bcaas with a scoop of carb powder. I know theres some good drinks out there just for post workout but theres so many companys I never heard of and i havent been keeping up with the supplement market. Would like to hear what some of you other guys use. Thanx...rot



Try Synthepure Whey Isolate. Its the best protein available IMO.
I've used them all,,,and nothings better.


----------



## *dAME* (May 3, 2009)

post workout drink,
vanilla ice cream, 7oz milk and 3tablespoons peanut butter 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

i enjoy this the best'iss
ABB - EXTREME BODY RTD 50 SHAKE


----------



## manatwork (May 6, 2009)

Guess it depends how much u wanna spend.........i use the sups from myprotein.com, great value and good quality might be worth a look


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 8, 2009)

I prefer AST VP2 myself.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 8, 2009)

Whey Protein Isolate 90% (Instantised)

www.bulkpowders.co.uk

And you have to add some virtago in your post workout for it to be truly effective. I get that from www.myprotein.com

Both sites are the best around but I don't think you can order in the US.

I also like Reflex and Muscletech to name a few but they can be very expensive for the amount I use.


----------

